# Algemeen > Even voorstellen... >  Ingegroeide teennagels zijn wél te genezen

## podomedix

Dag allemaal,
Mijn naam is Zuzanna en ik pas een nieuwe behandeling toe die ingegroeide teennagels zonder operatie geneest. De behandeling is even simpel als doeltreffend. Geen verdovingen nodig, niet snijden of andere enge dingen. Binnen een uur loopt u weer pijnvrij rond! Kijk maar even op www.podomedix.nl en neem contact op. We zijn er om u te helpen. 
Groeten, Zuzanna Kromhout

----------


## Leontien

Hallo Zuzanna, welkom op Nationaal Gezondheids Forum!

Tot ziens op het forum en een fijne dag gewenst.

Groetjes, Leontien

----------

